# forum kaputt ?

## pieter_parker

sehe seit dem 17.08.2009 solche meldungen im syslog beim router :

```
Aug 19 22:09:51 router [294496.303041] out: IN= OUT=ppp0 SRC=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx DST=204.187.15.12 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=15955 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=33674 DPT=80 WINDOW=125 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0
```

die ip zeigt auf forums.gentoo.org !?

----------

## think4urs11

nichts genaues weiß ich nicht aber ich würde mal auf eine nach wie vor nicht ganz saubere Loadbalancer-Config im neuen Setup für FGO tippen; siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-788418.html

*edit* Link korrigiert

----------

## disi

Also heute mittag hatte ich noch mit viel Krampf eine Antwort bekommen:

 *Quote:*   

> Titel:  	Re: cannot login to forum  	 Nachricht zitieren
> 
> There does seem to be a problem, and you are not the only user who has reported it. Unfortunately, I do not know what is causing it and I need to be logging out now. So far, all of the effected users appear to be in Europe, though that it probably just a function of who is trying to log in now.
> 
> I noticed some strange behavior when your message arrived, twice even finding a message with the same subject from you in my Inbox only to be unable to read the message, did you send it multiple times, or is that another symptom?
> ...

 

Allerdings schien es, dass man auf einem der verschiedenen balance Servern gelandet war, die aber unterschiedliche Datenbanken hatten. Teilweise waren Posts da und teilweise nicht mehr, ausserdem permanente Abmeldung.

----------

## pieter_parker

```
Sep  7 20:57:41 server [518715.528052] out: IN= OUT=ppp0 SRC=$meineinternetipadresse DST=204.187.15.12 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=19993 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=53702 DPT=80 WINDOW=108 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0
```

beim surfen und clicken hier im forum sehe ich im syslog immer noch dutzende dieser meldungen umher flattern

der load balancer immer noch put ?

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> nichts genaues weiß ich nicht aber ich würde mal auf eine nach wie vor nicht ganz saubere Loadbalancer-Config im neuen Setup für FGO tippen; siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-788418.html

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-788418.html ist der korrekte Link ... und jetzt kann ich mir auch das "wo sind die Posts hin" und "warum loggt der mich dauernd aus" erklären  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pieter_parker

das mal ein post nicht da war und ich ausgeloggt war hatte ich im juni und juli vereinzelt gehabt, aber im august und september jetzt ist ruhe davon gewesen

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   nichts genaues weiß ich nicht aber ich würde mal auf eine nach wie vor nicht ganz saubere Loadbalancer-Config im neuen Setup für FGO tippen; siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-788418.html 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-788418.html ist der korrekte Link

 

Hopperleinchen   :Rolling Eyes: 

Oben korrigiert.

----------

